#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Sporthalfeestje

## CyberNBD

Paar filmpjes horende bij topic http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...TOPIC_ID=12251 :

http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/sjb/SJB_1.wmv [2.62mb]
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/sjb/SJB_2.wmv [4.55mb]
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/sjb/SJB_3.wmv [10.2mb]
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/sjb/SJB_4.wmv [5.75mb]
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/sjb/SJB_5.wmv [10.4mb]
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/sjb/SJB_6.wmv [6.13mb]
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/sjb/SJB_7.wmv [7.31mb]

----------


## daantje

de fimpjes zijn nog mooier dan de foto's ongelooflijk mooi. de foto's zijn een beetje wazig maar deze filmpjes maken alles weer goed :-) echt super mooi 
ff nog een vraag: helemaal midden in de zaal staat een podium. daar boven hangt als ik het goed heb mac 600!?
hing hij niet eenbeetje laag. maar echt serieus mooi 
grtz daniel

----------


## djroyS

Geweldig Wat een show zeg prachtige licht effecten en zo te zien heeft iedereen het naar zijn/haar zin en daar gaat het om complimenten!

----------


## DjFlo

ECht zkerz gave filmpjes! ik moet toegeven ik zit elke keer weer te genieten als ik jullie filmpjes en foto's bekijk!

Kortom weer erg gaaf gedaan! 
Mijn complimenten

groeten

floris

----------


## Chapeau

> citaat:_Geplaatst door daantje_
> 
> de fimpjes zijn nog mooier dan de foto's ongelooflijk mooi. de foto's zijn een beetje wazig maar deze filmpjes maken alles weer goed :-) echt super mooi 
> ff nog een vraag: helemaal midden in de zaal staat een podium. daar boven hangt als ik het goed heb mac 600!?
> hing hij niet eenbeetje laag. maar echt serieus mooi 
> grtz daniel



Aangezien Tom nog ligt te slapen, beantwoord ik je vraag maar even. Ik was die dag mee op de klus, zoals dat wel vaker gebeurt als Tom een mannetje nodig heeft [8D].
Het podium bevind zich niet onder de MAC, er stond er in het midden van beide ruiten een podiumpje. De MAC hing net te hoog om hem (springend) een tik te geven. Ik kon er net bij, maar ben dan ook 2 meter  :Big Grin: . Het publiek bestond voornamelijk uit 16 jarige, dus dat heeft verder geen problemen geleverd.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Chapeau_
> Het publiek bestond voornamelijk uit 16 jarige, dus dat heeft verder geen problemen geleverd.



bedoel je dan de leeftijd of de lengte die voor 16-jarige maatgevend is als geen problemen gevend?

----------


## CyberNBD

Denk de lengte [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## MC Party

:-) grin

----------


## Davy Gabriels

iCe: wanneer gaan we eens filmpjes van jouw shows zien? Op alles commentaar geven zonder zelf eens iets te laten zien is makkelijk hé

----------


## DJ.T

En sinds wanneer mag je geen commentaar geven als je zelf niets laat zien?
Ik heb volgens mij ook (vrijwel) niets laten zien maar een beetje goed commentaar kan naar mijn mening geen kwaad. Het kan zijn dat iemand anders gewoon veel mooier spul heeft staan maar jij het gevoel hebt dat een bepaald punt nog wat aandacht verdiend.
Het mooie van een forum vind ik dat iedereen zich mag laten horen, ook al kan hij het zelf niet evenaren, dat kan een budget kwestie zijn of wat dan ook.
Iemand kan heel goed weten hoe het wel moet zonder zelf de mogelijkheid hiertoe te hebben.

----------


## moderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> 
> iCe: wanneer gaan we eens filmpjes van jouw shows zien? Op alles commentaar geven zonder zelf eens iets te laten zien is makkelijk hé



Bijzonder ongepaste reactie!!!!
Ice reageert inhoudelijk en onderbouwd op het onderwerp, gezien het aantal reactie shierop deze reactie laten staan, onthou wel dat dit NIET de manier is waarop we met elkaar discussieren, excuses aan ice dat deze posting is blijven staan en bedankt voor je, meer dan, sterke reply!

Verder on topic!

----------


## Niels1987

edit door moderator: maak even een eigen onderwerp aan aub....

----------


## Niels1987

Is prima maar wou toch weerff zeggen BRUUT!!! ff zo`n sporthal ombouwen...

----------


## LuPuS

Ik vindt het machtig!

Maar ja zo merk je dan ook hoeveel budget de organisatie heeft...

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Maar ja zo merk je dan ook hoeveel budget de organisatie heeft...



als belg zijnde weet je zelf ook wel dat dit in belgië nogwel eens dikwijls tegen kan vallen he[xx(] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

maargoed voor dit klusje viel het opzich nogwel mee.

mvg
ronny

----------


## LuPuS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Maar ja zo merk je dan ook hoeveel budget de organisatie heeft...
> ...



Alles moet zo goed en zo spectaculair mogelijk zijn, maar voor bijna geen budget. En dan kiezen ze dikwijls voor het iets mindere ipv er iets meer geld in te steken.

Soms jammer...

In de nieuwe fuifzaal waar wij al 1x materiaal moeten zetten hebben heb ik er alleen nog maar front truss gezien... Wij waren de eersten, en tot nu toe ook de laatsten die er een carré neergeplant hebben... (Zelfs fuifen boven de 1000 man!)



Dit jaar gaan we nog verder, maar daarvoor start ik wel een post als het zover is...

----------


## Iko

Daarom doen we ook zo bar weinig in belgie  :Frown:  Showtje voor 1-2000 man moet meestal voor onder de 1000 euro... [xx(] En dan wel veel truss en licht willen...

----------


## cornedure

Ik vind het spijtig dat de posting van Ice is verdwenen. Dank je wel Davy Gabriels, moeten we vanaf nu met z'n allen alles wat hier gepost wordt supergeweldig vinden? Dan heeft de hele opzet van posten van foto's/filmpjes geen zin meer. 

Even qua filmpjes (Als ik het mag aandurven tenminste): 

Ik vind de lichtcombinaties geslaagd, maar ... 
ze worden op het verkeerde moment gebruikt.  

Strobo strobo en nog eens strobo op alles(r&b, pop, club, house), is dat je hebbeding? 

Haal eens een kleurenchase in je heads.

Soms is het wel héél donker in de zaal. 

Laat je bewegingen misschien meer in de zaal zoeven ipv op het dak. 

En wat ik altijd ongepast vind is de combinatie van moving head beweging zoals in filmpje 1 met een par chase. Dat maakt het geheel te druk. Of gebruik enkel je pars voor rock/80s en heads voor de rest. 

Tenslotte: je opbouw van de climax in Junk Project - Control was helemaal mislukt. Eigenlijk was er helemaal geen opbouw. Strobo op het kalme moment? Waar is dan die rustige look gebleven? Jammer. 


Ik moet wel zeggen dat de constructie zeer geslaagd is. Jammer dat er geen totaalbeeld is met de scans achter de DJ in de filmpjes. 

Neem het vorige alsjeblieft als suggesties/raad en niet als vernietigende kritiek. Het zijn dingen die mij soms storen, maar de gemiddelde fuifganger natuurlijk allemaal worst zal wezen. Want bier moeten die hebben  :Wink:

----------


## Iko

Denk dat vooral de komt omdat we meestal alle climaxe filmen en niet gewoon een niks aan de hand stukje. Daarom veel strobo effect. Plafon ben ik met je eens, maar denk dat dat vooral met tijd te kort te maken heeft gehad. Tom was om half 9 klaar met bouwe en de show begon om 9 uur. Complete klus werd ook pas 2-3 dagen ervoor bevestigd, dus tijd om thuis te progge was er ook niet.

----------


## CyberNBD

@ Cornedure:

Kleurenchases en gobo chases zijn meestal een van de eerste dingen die ik in een tafel mik, dat kunnen degenen die mij kennen vast wel bevestigen, op de filmpjes zijn ze niet te zien idd...

Strobo op alles valt ook wel mee, echte R&B gaan de parretjes rustig aan, head op een kleurtje en fertig.  Maar bij de wat meer up tempo muziek zie ik liever een chase door de headjes of af en toe strobo dan koppen die maar wat cirkeltjes liggen te draaien en gobootjes/kleurtjes wisselen.

Af en toe donker heel even lijkt me niet zo een probleem, verder lijkt het op filmpjes vaak donkerder dan in werkelijkheid.

Verder ben ik ook niet lastig over kritiek, anders zou ik zeker niet zo frequent filmpjes en fotootjes posten.  Waar ik wel lastig om kan worden is de manier waarop sommige kritiek gegeven wordt en door welke persoenen die gegeven wordt. (En das niet persoonlijk bedoeld).
Mooie foto's kan iedereen wel maken, daar is ook geen chase, strobo of beweging op te zien, als een foto een beetje te donker is wordtie weggelaten, maar een live impressie (filmpje dus) blijkt toch lastiger, aan het aantal postings hier te zien.
Verder vraag ik me af wie de post van ICE verwijderd heeft.. ik heb er in ieder geval niet om gevraagd.

----------


## cornedure

Een excuus is hier misschien op zijn plaats: het zijn natuurlijk maar momentopnames, waarschijnlijk allemaal kort op mekaar gefilmd. En dat het donkerder lijkt dat het is, volledig akkoord. 

Na een nachtje slapen en het antwoord op mijn kritische punten besef ik eigenlijk dat het vergeleken met de doorsnee lichtoperator een absoluut hoogtepunt was, vooral gezien jullie gebrek aan programmeertijd (om hoe laat kwamen de eerste bezoekers binnen?) Ja, ik ben te hard geweest, sorry daarvoor. Ik heb er al genoeg gezien waar ik plaatvervangende schaamte kreeg, en deze zat er niet bij. 

En ja, ik zou dolgraag een filmpje posten maar mag jammer genoeg niet.

----------


## CyberNBD

We kwamen rond 15.00 aanzetten bij de zaal (13.00 gepland, maar helaas, vanuit Utrecht tot belgie kom je nogal es wat files tegen, en een vrachtwagen is sowieso niet zo snel), tegen 20.30 was alles af, maar toen moest er nog geprogd worden, 21.00 gingen de deuren open, programmeren is dus deels in blind mode gebeurd.
Punt is dat ik vaak alles uitteken en ook precies weet hoe het wordt, graag zelf stroomverdeling etc doe, maar vaak ook nog es zelf moet programmeren.  Opbouw is op wat trackspots met kuren (dan huur je er es een keer 4 bij om er wat reserve te hebben.. doen ze het niet) gewoon prima soepeltjes verlopen, alles is gebouwd met 5 man.

Licht rond Junk Project - Control was overigens inderdaad niet wat het moest zijn, vooral op het einde van het filmpje.

----------


## FiëstaLj

In welk filmpje zit dat junk project - control dan ??

----------


## CyberNBD

Filmpje 3, lekker boenke  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )] :Big Grin:

----------


## Harmen

met de vraag of iedereen nog wakker was [ :Embarrassment: )]
ik in ieder geval na het zien van dat filmpje wel weer :Wink:  leuke track voor zoiets..

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ja idd... daar gaat het ff mis.

----------


## Rookie

Beste tom, even mijn complimenten over deze productie welke fuif was dit want dit is niet zo ver van mijn thuis af en ik ben er niet geweest wel wat gemist. Ik vind dat het idd een terechte opmerking is rond "control" Maar wanneer ik dan de show rond tiesto bekijk zeer knap en het stoort me zeke rniet dat de heads het plafond wat uit lichten vind het zelfs wat hebben. Nog een vraagje wat zie op het einde en begin van filpje 3 bubbelbellen? Of confetti of dergelijke.

----------


## ronny

zal wel confetti geweest zijn, want der stond zo een confetti kanon met een blazer in. 

Overigens was dit een pre chrysostomos fuif denk ik, van het s j bergmanscollege uit genk en de zaal was natuurlijk de fitlink in diepenbeek, maar dat had je al door :Big Grin:  

mvg
ronny

----------


## Rookie

Jaja da had ik al redelijk snel "gespot"

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

En weer het zoveelste topic-uit-het-stenen-tijdperk dat ineens weer uit de diepvries wordt gehaald. Zucht...

----------

